# What Area To Live In



## bugdog (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi to all
I have landed a job in Edmonton had my lmo approved etc
I am a single guy no ties so i am looking to live in an area where socialising without transport eg car will be possible.
My work will be in the Rosedale Industrial area near Strathcona i believe.I would like to be easily able to commute by public transport to and from my work if required.Any suggestions would be looked at.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## bernzie (Sep 16, 2012)

bugdog said:


> Hi to all
> I have landed a job in Edmonton had my lmo approved etc
> I am a single guy no ties so i am looking to live in an area where socialising without transport eg car will be possible.
> My work will be in the Rosedale Industrial area near Strathcona i believe.I would like to be easily able to commute by public transport to and from my work if required.Any suggestions would be looked at.
> Thanks in advance.


It really depends on whether you have a family or not with you. If you do you are looking at Sherwood Park, The Hamptons, Terwilligar and all them lovely places............if not you literally could live anywhere as the public transport is good enough.


----------



## bugdog (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks mate great insight


----------



## Wanderingmum (Sep 13, 2012)

I would definitely look around Strathcona if it's just you, a lot of the nightlife is on Whyte Ave so it would be a good place to look. A couple of people we know also live on Jasper Ave or Oliver 2 other good spots close to city. We live in Terwillegar as we have 2 young kids it's great but there is very little social life out here. I definitely would be closer to the city if I didnt have the kids.


----------



## bugdog (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks your feedback has helped me narrow down my search


----------



## GoldDragon (Feb 2, 2012)

bugdog said:


> Hi to all
> I have landed a job in Edmonton had my lmo approved etc
> I am a single guy no ties so i am looking to live in an area where socialising without transport eg car will be possible.
> My work will be in the Rosedale Industrial area near Strathcona i believe.I would like to be easily able to commute by public transport to and from my work if required.Any suggestions would be looked at.
> Thanks in advance.


Strathcona is on the south side. The main street is 82 avenue, its called Whyte avenue. Very busy, small shops for blocks and blocks. But it also has alot of nightlife for young people many bars along the way.
The University of Alberta is about 5-6 blocks from whyte avenue.
Buses easy to get. It all depends if you are looking for something quiet or not so quiet.
I myself lived, many years ago, near whyte avenue. Quiet it is not.

The homes in the area are older - And difficult to find rent, as any vacancies are usually grabbed by University students.

The area is also expensive to live in because it is near the university and people know they can always find someone to rent their home to.

Strathcona is the first district on the south side next to the river.
So whyte avenue is about 8 blocks from the river. cross the river and you are on the north side of Edmonton.

Hope this helps

Regards, Gold Dragon


----------



## bugdog (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks Gold Dragon
Thanks maybe easy access to Whyte avenue but far enough away to relax would fit the bill
Any suggestions will be considered maybe Oliver


----------



## GoldDragon (Feb 2, 2012)

bugdog said:


> Thanks Gold Dragon
> Thanks maybe easy access to Whyte avenue but far enough away to relax would fit the bill
> Any suggestions will be considered maybe Oliver


Oliver is on 104 Ave (also a busy street) it has Grant McQwen college on it.
There are many highrise apartments there. 
We have LRT here. (Light rapid transit) which you can catch downtown (4 - 5 blocks) from 104th Avenue, and take it to university station, its probably easier to catch a bus that will take you right near to where you work.

any other questions, just let me know.
You never mentioned what you were actually looking for so i can't give any specific feedback.

Where in Strathcona is your place of work located?

because of the LRT you can live north and it takes you straight downtown, across the river to university, so if i knew where in strathcona your work was i would have a better idea.
Many people take lrt to work.

Regards, Gold Dragon


----------



## GoldDragon (Feb 2, 2012)

bugdog said:


> Thanks Gold Dragon
> Thanks maybe easy access to Whyte avenue but far enough away to relax would fit the bill
> Any suggestions will be considered maybe Oliver


if you go to google and type edmonton oliver,
then go to wiki, 
it will tell you all about the oliver district in edmonton.
Gold Dragon


----------



## bugdog (Sep 18, 2012)

*Great Help*

This is great feedback Gold dragon

The company address is below and is on the Rosedale Industrial area


Stamco Tool Company
Postcode T6E3J4

Any news on the company nothing bad i hope
Also the bus routes are important to me to get around until i can sort my own transport
Your input is appreciated


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


bugdog said:


> This is great feedback Gold dragon
> 
> The company address is below and is on the Rosedale Industrial area
> 
> ...


One of the companies that I run is located on the same street! But, I've never dealt with your employer, hence nothing to share.

I have seen some places for rent on the intersection of Calgary Trail and Whitemud Dr (Across from Delta Edmonton South Conference Centre). From there and to your workplace should take maybe 5 minutes driving - if so- and about 15 to 20 on a bus. There's also shops and restaurants very close by. 

Regardless on where you decide to live, make sure you get a nice jacket and try to get a vehicle ASAP. The reason: you will appreciate it in the winter.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## bugdog (Sep 18, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks all this info is great


----------



## GoldDragon (Feb 2, 2012)

so sorry, I never saw this last question you asked and have not been to the forum for quite awhile.
You may already be here in Canada by now


----------

